# chest with bis, back with tris.



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone do this instead of the old 'back and bis, chest and tris' ?

im starting a new workout in a week or two, 4 day split, but to mix things up a bit i was going to train chest with biceps and back with triceps, how many of you do/have done this?

split will be: mon:chest+bis

tue: legs+abs

wed: rest

thur:back +tris

fri: shoulders+calves

:confused1:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah I do this. I find can do heavier weights on them because they're not already worn out.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

think its ok but i wouldnt have shoulders the day after doing triceps, thats the thing with chest+bi's and back+tri's you need to make sure the muscle you work one day doesnt interfere with the muscles your working the next


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

Cluk89 said:


> think its ok but i wouldnt have shoulders the day after doing triceps, thats the thing with chest+bi's and back+tri's you need to make sure the muscle you work one day doesnt interfere with the muscles your working the next


yeah i thought this too but theres not really a way around it, so all the shoulder exercises are going to be isolation ones that dont use triceps, lateral raises, rear delt rows, wide grip upright rows etc, so hopefully it wont be a problem


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

Always Injured said:


> Yeah I do this. I find can do heavier weights on them because they're not already worn out.


this is what i thought, im only going to do 2 exercises for each, but go heavy and hammer them, and like you say if they havent been worn out i can hit them harder.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

jjmac said:


> yeah i thought this too but theres not really a way around it, so all the shoulder exercises are going to be isolation ones that dont use triceps, lateral raises, rear delt rows, wide grip upright rows etc, so hopefully it wont be a problem


Why not swap shoulders and back?


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

Always Injured said:


> Why not swap shoulders and back?


....or i could do that :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

See, this why I'm a proponent of the push / pull / legs system. There's none of these issues (well, as much as is possible anyway). No other workout plan is really that satisfactory imho as the chances of over-training and a tired muscle group affecting the workout of another is quite high with most over strategies.

The main disadvantage of push / pull is that each workout can be long and it can be difficult to maintain energy across all the muscles trained that workout but I prefer to flip this into an advantage - it makes you reduce the amount of training you do for each muscle group and because you only train each muscle once per cycle you really do minimise the risk of over-training with the push / pull system compared to say the workout plan you outlined in your first post.


----------



## gs_smithuk (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm doing this workout at the moment and I'm making really good progress.

But it can be hard on your arms if you are not carefull with your other workouts.

Do you rest on a Sat & sunday? Or do you throw in a cardio workout?


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

I am doing this sort of split at the moment, I like it as said above when you get around to doing biceps or triceps they feel fresh and you can push heavy weight. As long as you're not doing high volume I don't think there should be any major problems with fatigue either.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

i have done both and i didn't notice much difference, if u feel ur triceps had enough rest before the back days then it's allright.

if it's still sore from chest day or u don't push enough weights with it then u need to do back bies chest/tries but u will be doin smaller weights as both of the small muscles get hammered with the big ones.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

sat/sun are both rest days for me, apart from 2 hrs MMA/thai boxing sat morn, but i only do this if i feel tip/top otherwise i leave it


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

you do it like this.

mon chest bi

wed legs

fri back

mon delts tri


----------



## gs_smithuk (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice to see your putting you muscle to good use with the Martial Arts.

Just remember to keep ontop with the stretching.

I used to fight free style when I was 10 1/2 stone.

Now I'm almost 15 stone and can still kick as high but movements not as fluid now.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

gs_smithuk said:


> Nice to see your putting you muscle to good use with the Martial Arts.
> 
> Just remember to keep ontop with the stretching.
> 
> ...


flexibility is really good mate, can almost do side and front splits, after every sesh i do 15 min of hard stretching, ending with holding one leg on top of my mates head then him lifting it even higher, then switching.

hoping to be able to do full splits well before the new year


----------



## XxDannyxX (Aug 23, 2010)

I enjoy chest/triceps more than chest/biceps because i do back the next day and i feel more like i'm finishing off my triceps once im done with chest so it makes my workout feel more complete.


----------



## gs_smithuk (Aug 5, 2010)

I used to be able to do box-splits but I think they are over-rated.

It's better to be able to do a drop heel kick on the head. Much more damage.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

we have just started this and i think its much better as my arms are a weak point. they now hget hit 2 times per week once directly and once indirectly, alsi as i havent hammered them before hand with a puch or pull movment i can go alot heavier on them jmo


----------



## gs_smithuk (Aug 5, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> we have just started this and i think its much better as my arms are a weak point. they now hget hit 2 times per week once directly and once indirectly, alsi as i havent hammered them before hand with a puch or pull movment i can go alot heavier on them jmo


Yeh I know what you mean.

My biceps ache after a good back workout and my tris after a good chest workout. :thumb:


----------

